# peppermint



## dystopic (Jun 29, 2009)

Many online sources attribute great effectiveness to peppermint in alleviating IBS. It looks like peppermint is practically unknown in India to treat IBS. I looked for capsules at many a druggist nobody even knew of it. Can somebody name some popular brands?ThanksDostovic


----------



## Ohiomomof2 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi. I have not tried them but I have seen them in stores and on-line. One brand is Heather's Enteric Coated Peppermint Oil Capsules, sold on ...comAnother brand is Pepogest Enteric Coated Peppermint capsules, I saw these on Amazon.com. I also saw this brand at my local Vitamin Shoppe and maybe you can check their on-line site as well.I hope this helps. Good luck to you.


----------



## shepherdteeth (Dec 22, 2008)

I find peppermint tea to be more effective in soothing your gut than peppermint oil capsules. With the caps. there's kind of a burning sensation.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can also along with tea buy a candy that has real peppermint oil in it. Around here Altoids is one brand that has enough in it that 2-3 mints can have an effect.If you have a fresh/dried herb market you can buy peppermint leaves and just brew it like a tea.


----------



## mkb104 (Sep 11, 2009)

If you go to www....com you can order the pepperming capsules from the website- THey are quite potent but really do help with my ibs- also try drinking peppermint tea daily! that really helps me as well.- I also suggest a pro bioltic pill like ALIGN over the counter- daily.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

So does the peppermint help D, C, or just generally make a happier bowel?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Primarily it is an antispasmodic so used for cramping and pain.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning the Altoids: I can't chew gum and so I worry about bad breath sometimes. This way I can help my IBS and make sure I don't have bad breath. Woot.


----------

